# I'm relatively new to orchids



## coronacars (Feb 26, 2017)

but what do you do when you receive something from a vendor with a good reputation and you don't think you got a fair shake? I'm not naming the vendor now, but I paid $140 plus $25 for shipping and the orchid does not look good at all. What would you do?


----------



## coronacars (Feb 26, 2017)

Im not sure how to attach pics but here is a link

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/2545/6Z1gCp.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8447/fiERB1.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2017)

Any import plant will have travel damage, for that price, what is it?


----------



## coronacars (Feb 26, 2017)

It's a Phrag Kovachii. I bought it from a US seller. Maybe I should just give it time?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2017)

For Pk that's a good sized plant. Ask the vendor when it was imported. Clean the light stuff from that dried piece of leaf. Should be okay.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2017)

coronacars said:


> Im not sure how to attach pics but here is a link
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/2545/6Z1gCp.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8447/fiERB1.jpg



To insert a picture in your post use the "Insert Image" button not the "Insert Link" url button.
Or type this with the image link in between the bracket code sets.


----------



## JAB (Feb 26, 2017)

First of all welcome to ST. 
Secondly... sorry to hear of the issues. I feel your frustration. I got a TERRIBLE order from Norman Fang a while back, and after the fact when I mentioned it pretty much every one said, "Yeah, happened to me too." And I walked away thinking... "Why didn't anyone write some reviews??"

So in my opinion you should request a full refund from the vendor! If they refuse that then you should get online and state your complaint. Of course be respectful and stick to the facts, but putting people on blast is one of the few ways we consumers can speak our minds in the age of computers. 
Because we both know that no vendor worth their weight would have sold you that orchid at a show! They don't have the balls to outrightly try to rip you off, but for some reason when the computer is involved people get ballsy and assume they won't get called on it. 

Just my two cents (USD),
JAB


----------



## coronacars (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I have contacted the vendor and will wait and see what they say. I prefer to resolve it with them. 

I do agree had I been there to pick an orchid I would not have picked this orchid. I would have passed. I also have ordered several hundred $$ of orchids from this same vendor in the past and have told them if the orchid is not nice just don't ship it. But I think what happens is they have so many and they apply the one in and one out selling philosophy. Every one takes turns getting less desirables from time to time. I don't believe in that. I paid good money for an orchid and I want a good one.


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2017)

Good for you! And welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## coronacars (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome from Norway!
that plant looks beaten up etc., but for a PK of that size (what it seems to be) it is a bargain. I would have kept it.
Seems to have three fans, two older and one new? Pay attention to the substrate and roots. The substrate looks a bit messy.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

BTW, kovachii is known to be one of the hardest species to grow from a small size. The one you have is mature, a plus. Many ebay vendors are jobbers, getting lots of plants from growers and importers at a discount and turning a profit by selling them individually. I would keep it if you think you can give it the conditions it needs. Good luck.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 27, 2017)

It was grown too warm. That's the only "problem".


----------



## coronacars (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2017)

It looks like the tag says "Ecuagenera." Could the plant be wild-collected -- or at least grown outside where is is more liable to natural damage?


----------



## coronacars (Mar 1, 2017)

I really don't know. It was here in the US and shipped from a US seller not from out of the country when I bought it. 

I took pics and sent the vendor the day after it arrived and let them know my concerns. Then Emailed them one more time with my concerns on Monday and left a voice mail for them. I have not received a phone call or return email. Obviously customer service or concerns is not on their list of priorities.

The good news is the orchid is doing ok now. It may lose a leaf or two, but I hope that is probably the worst of it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

It is a shame that the seller was not responsive.
If you don't hear back from them for a few days, then it is bad.
You have all the rights to leave a negative feedback and share their name here and everywhere else.

Doing so will only encourage them to behave better and let other people aware. Pressure works well. 

Also, I'm glad to hear that your plant is doing ok.

By the way, I recommend to get a clean looking possible plant to start with. 
Whatever the reasons or excuses, it is best to start with clean looking plants.
Things can only go wrong.
Especially when you pay over $100 per plant.

Also, search around the internet and know the market prices.
Sometimes what you think is a deal is not a deal after all.

I enjoy buying on eBay because I can see the plants and make decisions rather than facing unpleasant surprises.
Starting with clean strong plants is very important and works well for me.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm still holding out hope they do the right thing and get ahold of me and let me know what happened. The way they are doing business is unprofessional and when I'm ready to buy more I will purchase through another vendor. 

I'll give it through the end of the week and see if I hear from them. When I call it just goes to voice mail. Then no return call.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 1, 2017)

Who is this vendor?
I want to know, and I'm sure others do as well.

Also, ask all the questions before buying, and avoid vendors who does not accept returns unless the descriptions and pictures are satisfying.
See their feedback history also.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 1, 2017)

If I don't hear from them by Friday I'll let you know. I prefer to give everyone a fair shake.

FYI I did communicate with them before the purchase and asked them that when they ship to me if the orchid isn't good I rather them not send it just let me know and refund the $$. I told them I do not want average orchids. I wanted something good.

I had received several other orchids from them in the past and was pleased with the quality and health of them. On that particular order the shorted me 5 orchids and said they didn't feel they were worth shipping to me. That gave me a good feeling. Although I had to call and ask where the missing orchids were. No packing slip or communication as to why 5 were missing.


----------



## Kalyke (Mar 2, 2017)

I would die for a plant like that. Sorry but I saw the Equagenera tag, and you say it is a Kovachii. It is also Huge if that is a 4 inch pot. Have you seen the prices of large, one growth Rothchildianum Paph divisions? I paid 40$ for a phrag Grande seedling! It will be 4-5 years before I see a flower, and I might not live that long.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2017)

As has been said, for what it is the price is not bad. Also if it's from Ecuagenera it is not wild collected.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 2, 2017)

It is actually a 3" pot.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 3, 2017)

Well the week is over and I still have not received an email or phone call back from the vendor. So as I said I will name the vendor.


The vendor who has the worst customer service, or follow up is Orchid Zone.


I emailed John directly and told him I was not happy and received no response. Then I sent 2 messages through Ebay since I bought this from EBay to the seller and let them know I was not happy and the orchid was not in the best shape. No one reached out to me or bothered to mail me back.

This was a second order I had placed with them. On the first order they shorted me 5 orchids. I contacted Steve because John never bothered to call me back and Steve said they didn't look the best so they didn't ship them. That is fine with me. I don't have a problem with that. But I prepaid for a full order. I'm still due a credit on that order for the 5 orchids they didn't ship. John doesn't bother to respond at all. I have talked to Steve more than 5 times regarding my credit and asked him to either return the money or just send me the equivalent in any orchids of their choice. Sounds easy enough right? Nope nothing. So I told Steve that I will be contacting Paypal and putting in a claim with them. Steve said he would do the same thing. He said he has asked John several times to resolve this, but John hasn't done it and he says John is the person who has to do this.

I could go into a lot more detail why I believe I think they have the worst customer service of all orchid vendors. but I think you get the idea.

I understand a lot of people have had great experiences with them and that's just great. Keep ordering from them. But if anyone ever asks what I think of them I will give them a truthful opinion of my experiences.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 3, 2017)

I have gone to Paypal and filed a grievance with Paypal asking them to look into my original order to get my money refunded from Orchid Zone. 

This is stupid that they think they can keep your money. That order was placed in January. I don't think any customer should be treated like this.


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2017)

The size of the plant is excellent for the money!!!! The shape it's in is kind of rough


----------



## coronacars (Mar 3, 2017)

That's well said. Here was the description of what I purchased:

SPECIAL SALE Phrag kovachii SEEDLING SPECIAL Near Flowering Size Orchid Zone


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2017)

If I would consider growing kovachii, I would keep the plant you got, how was the roots?


----------



## coronacars (Mar 3, 2017)

The roots are good.


----------



## troy (Mar 3, 2017)

It's a good one then, if it was mine I would be happy, as long as there is no rot, the leaves look like mechanical damage non threatning to the plant


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 4, 2017)

You have every reason to be angry about the lack of responsiveness about your refund. 

As far as the PK (or any other orchid you purchase), most vendors will try to make it right with an unhappy customer. Find ones that will return your calls.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 15, 2017)

I would like to update everyone. After 12 days Orchid Zone responded to Paypal. It took a long time, but they have refunded me 100% of everything they shorted me. I'm glad about that. I can't say they are complete crooks, but I still say they have the worst customer service of any company I have ever dealt with.


----------

